

Haskell vs. C  - dmjio
https://gist.github.com/dmjio/6166076

======
venomsnake
From what I know about compilers(not much) - when there is calculation without
variables they just compute it on the fly and substitute in the code where
possible. And I think this is just what is going on.

You should read the n from the input or given as parameter to the program.

~~~
dmjio
I believe it is called stream-fusion. The intermediate data-structures are
optimized away (since they're unboxed), allowing for faster operations.

------
helloTree
I think it would be nice if there will be a world where you can express such a
problem in a decidable mini-language where the compiler can deduce that the
answer will be n(n+1)/2\. :)

------
gems
So what was the point?

~~~
dmjio
To show that haskell and C can achieve equivalent performance on certain
numeric calculations.

